# Cool Videos!



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

3 big reasons why your site is a bad idea and you need to stop wasting your time:

*1)* There's already a site for videos, it's called YouTube and it has a great selection of snowboard videos when you type 'snowboarding' into the search bar.

*2)* Google doesn't rank sites with low quality embedded content very highly. You aren't going to get much search engine traffic just embedding random videos, not when google prioritises youtube videos in search results over your site and penalizes sites with copied content (eg - just embedding 500 youtube videos).

Not to mention google is smart enough to realize that half your website is taken up by ad space. Google also penalises sites when you have too much ads vs. original content (and your content isn't even original).
*
3)* There are 500 other sites that post the latest snowboard videos and their sites are not only better built but have higher authority. Unless you can somehow get 500+ high authority snowboard sites to link to your website, you will not rank for any of the content you are embedding.

I don't know why I'm even discussion search engine optimization though, since you don't even seem to know how to insert a hyperlink correctly.

Also, stop spamming with your link at the end of every post. It's in your signature already, no need to include it twice, especially since half your posts are talking about your website already.

I'm all for entrepreneurship, but building a bad site with copied content, putting 50000 ads on it and spamming your link everywhere is not how you build a successful site.


----------

